# Moult Migrants



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Flocks of last years young Canadas heading to the arctic to spend the summer molting.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Saw the same over in this part of the country the last three days or so. :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Always the first week or so of June. I wonder how they know this. Then next year they will pair up and go where the female learned to fly with a new mate. :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have been seeing a bunch of them as well. Plus lots of little yellow fuzzy ones in my area. Hope others are seeing the same thing.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

KEN W said:


> Always the first week or so of June. I wonder how they know this. Then next year they will pair up and go where the female learned to fly with a new mate. :beer:


I was yelling at some to get out of the field and they took off and hopefully left the area. That's how they know in the first week of June. :beer: :rollin:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

BL,

Hopefully with this late spring and planting season... or lack there of a planting season. Those molt migrators will pass thru. I have read that they typically keep moving north with the food line... ie: Green shoots coming up from the crops.

BTW.... how is planting coming along for you in your area? I know in my area about 85% of the corn got planted and so far maybe 65% of the beans.... but we just got hammered by rain last night... so who knows if more farmers are thinking preventative plant options.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Chuck Smith said:


> BL,
> 
> Hopefully with this late spring and planting season... or lack there of a planting season. Those molt migrators will pass thru. I have read that they typically keep moving north with the food line... ie: Green shoots coming up from the crops.
> 
> BTW.... how is planting coming along for you in your area? I know in my area about 85% of the corn got planted and so far maybe 65% of the beans.... but we just got hammered by rain last night... so who knows if more farmers are thinking preventative plant options.


All the corn is in. All the wheat is in. Guys are either done with beans are almost done.

SD, very little corn planted and they are struggling to plant beans. PP are going to be crazy this year.

Locally, is crazy wet, its drying out, but there is a lot of water.


----------

